# Decided To Give It A Try



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Our idea of camping with our family in the Outback has always been national and state parks, small private cg's close to a beach, and an occasional KOA or Yogi. Recently we came across a deal we could hardly refuse, a free deed to a camp ground resort 30 minutes from our house.







We've known about this place for years but never pictured ourselves as members. The membership usually goes for anywhere from $500 to $1500 or if purchased directly from the resort $2500. As I mentioned we got the membership for nothing and will pay $575/year and can camp pretty much whenever we want 10 months out of the year. With rising fuel cost and amount of down time between scheduled trips it seems like a no brainer. For example after our trip to Quarryville the last weekend in May the camper didn't move again until we went to Ocracoke, NC the second weekend of July. With a membership like this we can decide to camp on a Friday morning and just pick up and go. My reason for this post is to see if any others out in Outbackerland have memberships like this and if so how much do you use it and how well do you like it. I'm also wondering if any others are leaning toward such memberships in an effort to reduce cost without reducing camping. We don't plan on canceling any of our annual camping trips just trying to fill up the times in between. Thanks for any input and response.

Brad


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I have been watching listings at a camping resort near Fredericksburg VA (Indian Acres) where members hold deeds to the actual lots (not timeshares). Many travel trailers and "park-model" trailers have been permanently placed on these lots. More than 200 members currently have their lots listed for sale, including including some offered for free or for $1 plus deed transfer fees. Their liabilities include annual property taxes to Spotsylvania County, plus whatever membership & maintenance fees that are obligatory as members of the Indian Acres Club. For someone who wants a resort membership, this sure seems like the right time to buy.

Even at these distressed prices, I just don't know if this is right for us. I will be interested in hearing the pro's and con's from others who are also members of camping resorts.


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Camper Man said:


> I have been watching listings at a camping resort near Fredericksburg VA (Indian Acres) where members hold deeds to the actual lots (not timeshares). Many travel trailers and "park-model" trailers have been permanently placed on these lots. More than 200 members currently have their lots listed for sale, including including some offered for free or for $1 plus deed transfer fees. Their liabilities include annual property taxes to Spotsylvania County, plus whatever membership & maintenance fees that are obligatory as members of the Indian Acres Club. For someone who wants a resort membership, this sure seems like the right time to buy.
> 
> Even at these distressed prices, I just don't know if this is right for us. I will be interested in hearing the pro's and con's from others who are also members of camping resorts.


Why are there so many for sale? Is it the economic situation.....aging owners.....or issues at the resort?

Last year we "parked" for the summer......not at a resort...but private, family land....and we did a lot more camping...42 nights, which is great for us up here in the colder climate. So, we are doing it again this year...no trips for us this year...but lots of camping. You have to decide too if you like the "resort" lifestyle.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Brad,

What a great deal to fall upon "free" I am wondering are you in the same spot or is it just you go and grab a spot. From what I am understanding, you are not leaving it there. I know camping during our winter months close to our home is next to impossible because of the snow birds. Just wondering how busy your nice season is. I would love a spot closer to home but our summer time is for getting out of the heat and up to higher elevation. We have some spots that are just 2hrs. away and free (of course that is dry camping) so that makes it nice and doable for a short weekend. With the maintenance fee, you will still have to camp quite a few nights to bring that price down to the ranges of paying for a KOA or other campground. On the other hand, sometimes convenience is better than the best price. I think it sounds great to give it a try and Ihope it works out for your family.

Cristy


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

My personal opinion is a lot of people buy those things on the understanding that they own some kind of real estate asset, only to find that the actual market value is pretty close to zero, or at best a small fraction of the purchase price. Which is just to say I wouldn't look at the "free" part as being that big a deal. The question is simply whether the $575 a year is worth it. Again, this is personal opinion.

What you've described is exactly the thought process I've been having lately. Keep the one or two long trips, but use this for the weekends in between. It would be especially attractive if open all year.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

We just got back from out first trip to Indian Cove. It was actually really nice and a lot of fun for the kids and mom and dad. The best description I can give is its like a big KOA. There are three pools, kayaks, canoes, paddle boats (no charge), activities for the kids every weekend, and live music almost every saturday night (could be a good or bad thing). This place definitely won't take the place of our trips to the mountains or the beach but will be a great quick get-a-way. The way it works is we can camp for a maximum of 14 days at a time, and after each visit, however long, we can't come back for seven days (I don't know why something to do with the city and not being considered a permanent residence and to keep people from making it a permanent residence). The first 28 days are no charge and any days after that are 2 dollars per night (supposedly to cover electric usage). So when I made our reservations I reserved for 14 days, we checked in on Friday afternoon and stayed through today (Sunday). We left the camper there and will return next Friday and stay that weekend as well. When we check out next Sunday any days of the 14 not used will be credited back to our account. The nice thing is since we live only 20 min. away my DW can take the kids out there during the week and have fun in the pool and have the camper there to use as needed. This place is just as nice if not nicer, IMO, than most of the private CG's within a 1 hour of us. With most of these private CG's charge anywhere from $45 to $90 per night. I think we'll do better than break even at the end of the season, especially when you calculate in fuel as well. Seeing as the membership was free we aren't concerned with the market value, we'll use it as long as its fun and feel like we're getting our money's worth. When were done with it we can either give it to someone else or make a couple of bucks off it, either way we won't be trying to recoup the purchase price. The CG is open from March to December so we can camp later in the year if we have a mild late fall and early winter, which is very common here. As far as snow birds filling up this CG in the winter, we're too cold to be a major destination for them in the winter. Thanks for everyones input and questions I hope this only leads to more camping in the Outback. BTW thanks to Jock (jitch388) and his write up of his experience at this resort, it got us really looking into this place and helped us to make this decision, thanks.

Brad


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Sounds like a wiining combination for you! The fact that you can use the facilities during the time that you are not actually sleeping in your OB is a great advantage, since you are so close!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Did you guys join coast to coast as well. Indian Cove is a C2C cg. We stayed there this past summer. You will definitely get your money out of it as well as your c2c annual fee. We stayed 3 nights at Indian Cove and 5 nights at Camp Hatteras total cost through c2c $98. Not to shabby.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*Soungs great!! Enjoy it!!!!*


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

jitch388 said:


> Did you guys join coast to coast as well. Indian Cove is a C2C cg. We stayed there this past summer. You will definitely get your money out of it as well as your c2c annual fee. We stayed 3 nights at Indian Cove and 5 nights at Camp Hatteras total cost through c2c $98. Not to shabby.


No we didn't do coast to coast. I'm not 100% sure but I think the c2c membership dues are about what the dues are for Indian Cove. I'm not saying never but right now our plans are to just use Indian Cove as a place to get away for a weekend or two between bigger trips. $98 for eight nights at two great places, not bad at all. I will look into the c2c just to get a better understanding of it incase it fits our needs in the future. Thanks.

Brad


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

C2C dues are $79/ year. Camping with C2c is $10/ night.
Bob


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> C2C dues are $79/ year. Camping with C2c is $10/ night.
> Bob


Thats it, I was way off. I'll definitely be checking into it in the near future. Thanks

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

As long as you're happy and you're out camping in the Outback then more power to ya!

Congrats to you and your family.


----------

